# Hi from York.



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi My name is Alison and i live in York.
I currently breed and show Peruvian guinea pigs under the stud name of Cristowe Cavies.
I bought my 1st pet mouse last saturday and he is so friendly, ive never had mice before, but now im getting addicted.x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Very pleased to meet you Cristowe
:welcome1


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow so close to me, I'm in Beverley =] Where did you get your mouse if you don't mind me asking? When I was looking for mine I had to look everywhere - no local breeders and no pet shops would sell them! :roll: The only places I found were Bishop Burton College (but I've been into that rodent breeding room many times, it's not nice :? ) or a private 'breeder' in Hull who scooped 4 random mice out of a tank in his shed and dumped them in a box for me :!:


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Well about a month ago i decided i would like to have some mice. I had read that they were very good pets to keep, friendly and sociable.
My friend found a girl who breeds them through facebook so i contacted her and she is kindly bringing me some up to a cavy show in april...5 does as i wanted a little group of them. Dont mind what colour they are. When i went to a petshop the other day to get some mousey supplies for my ladies when they come( bit early lol but i cant wait) I saw this little fella in there. he had battlescars from fighting with a buck he had to live with and i felt sorry for him. 
I have been looking on the internet for mice and i have seen an ad on freeads in Hull......should i give him a wide bith lol?
I didnt know about you or i would have spoken to you about them. I used to show my cavies at beverley at the toll gavel methodist church hall before the show was disolved by the rabbit folk.
any advice you could give would be much appreciated.
Alison.x


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome!  Free-ads can be okay, but it depends on whether they are genuinely unwanted pet mice or feeder breeders or unwanted litters from unsexed mice. You really need to contact the advertiser to get more information. If you deal with a proper mouse breeder, you know you are getting better mice and the right gender!

Your single male was probably fighting with another male and the shop let it go on too long. Bad idea. Now that he is on his own, he`ll need to stay that way. You can have males neutered so that they can live with females, but not all vets do this proceedure, so it`s best to find one who does and one that is confident. It`s a risk also since mice are small, fragile wee creatures and some don`t come through the surgery.

Single males do require more human contact and enjoy it. They need stimulation and enrichment in their cage. get him a regular silent spinner wheel as mice love these!


----------



## hyshqa (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, this guy is on preloved too (that's where I saw the ads). His mice are just in a glass tank in his shed with a bit of shavings. Males and females all mixed in together, probably sons growing up to mate with mother and sisters. He's not a very nice person either really, I was in contact with him for a good month or so after I bought the mice and what a...character he turned out to be :? So yeah, avooooid :lol:
That is a shame you hadn't seen my ads beforehand, all the babies I have right now are does 
I'm not really one to be giving out much advice as I've not been keeping mice very long but have a root around the threads on this forum, there's some great stuff


----------



## cristowe (Feb 13, 2011)

Well im sure i will be in touch in the future lol, i can see myself getting addicted .x


----------

